# Isopods?



## BIGGUN (Dec 16, 2006)

What type(s) of isopods do I need to introduce into my viv?

Do I need to seed it?

Will springtails or other isopods be self sustaining? Which types?

I would also like to have plant safe varieties.

Here's the plants.










Every time I think I'm done and ready to let things settle in I find out I missed something.... :shock: 

I get it together sooner or later.  

With help from you guys!  

Thanks again,
Kevin


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

It's lovely!


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Springtails are primitive insects. They are available at many of our sponsors. They are self sustaining in a vivarium but they will not supply your frogs with all of their dietary needs. Isopods can be purchased at some insect supply companies but you can also harvest them from your back yard. I’ve heard it said that they will consume jewel orchids. I introduced two species to my leuc viv several months and my jewel orchid is still fine. Then again, I haven’t ever seen one of the isopods since I introduced them.


----------



## BIGGUN (Dec 16, 2006)

Are there any that I definately need to avoid?

Kevin


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Not really, just find some from a sponsor or check the Plant's and Supplies Classifieds thread. Spring and isopods both make great "tank janitors" and a nice snack for the frogs when they come across them. The most commonly cultured isopod species, specifically in the states, are A. vulgare (roly polies), P. scaber (the traditional sowbug, also an orange form out there), and T. tormentosa, the dwarf woodlouse. All of these should breed well in tanks--the vulgare and scaber are rather large, and only their babies are consumed by most darts (though the larger phyllobates can consume the adults). The dwarf woodlice, however, produce atleast 10x faster, and even the adults can be consumed by most darts. 
As to the springtails, if you plan on seeding your tank, then find some tropical springtails. I've got several cultures of these available right now in the Supplies classifieds area. If you plan on culturing outside the tank for periodic springtail feedings, then you may want to get the temperates which seem to culture better outside of the tank. 
The tank is looking great, and good luck!


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

How well is that Phalaenopsis (moth orchid) doing in yout tank? I thought that the roots on those needed to dry out after each watering? Beautiful tank by the way.


----------



## BIGGUN (Dec 16, 2006)

So far it's fine, but the tank is new. It is sitting above the substrate in it's own "half log" pot. The roots are not in substrate at all there are some bark chips in there to hold it steady. There will be an enclosed fan placed directly above it to recirculate the enclosed air and blow it down on the leaves and hopefully through the roots.

I guess I'll know soon enough if it works or not. I believe it will be fine.


Kevin


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like it should do fine. Let me know if anything happens to it though, I'd love to put one of those in a setup.


----------



## tivas (Nov 23, 2005)

I was actually about to post this same thing; I'll add a couple extra questions onto this thread. Thanks.

My 20 gallon has been set up for 7 or 8 months now, and the poop is starting to pile up in the "foreground," where the darts spend most of their time. I never seeded it with anything. Would the springtails or rolly-pollies help to remove some of the poop? Can the tank be seeded after it has been as well established as it is, currently?

Also, do isopods rely on a specific substrate (peat moss, or otherwise)? My tank has "aquatic plant soil" with a top layer of a cheap potting soil.


----------

